# DX "Leaky Valve"



## ohn0disaster (Jul 20, 2010)

Doctor documented the diagnosis of "*leaky valve*". Anyone have an appropiate code to use? "Leaky Heart" in the index refers me to "Endocarditis". Should I be using 424.90?


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would use 424.90 - Besides referencing, Leaky heart. Leaky can mean regurgitation, so also looked up regurgitation and scrolled down to "heart" - which also took me to Endocarditis


----------

